

What Do Recruiters Look for in a Resume at First Glance? - kelukelugames
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-do-recruiters-look-resume-first-glance-ambra-benjamin

======
kelukelugames
_Overall experience - Is there a career progression? Does the person have
increasing levels of responsibility? Do the titles make sense? (You 're a VP
of Marketing for a 5 person company? Heck, I would be too.)_

Just like how everyone at my company is a director!

